# powercity sell off auction



## helllohello (28 Nov 2009)

http://www.powercity.ie/?action=eol
has anyone had a look at this powercity sell off auction?
prices are well reduced.


----------



## mystry4all (28 Nov 2009)

Just had a look at them...Some off them are at good deals..


----------



## helllohello (28 Nov 2009)

can you see when this auction ends?? 
i have had a quick look but its not very clear.


----------



## mystry4all (28 Nov 2009)

No thats not mentioned...may be an idea to ask their helpdesk...but dont know when they will answer it...


----------



## mystry4all (28 Nov 2009)

Thanks


----------



## helllohello (29 Nov 2009)

www.powercity.ie   under the area "shopping cart" there is "sell off auction" and a picture of auctioneers hammer ( or whatever u call that thing).  I still cant find details of when it ends.


----------



## RonanC (29 Nov 2009)

contact the customer helpdesk to find out when the auction ends.


----------



## helllohello (29 Nov 2009)

emailed the help desk and they phoned back today.  there is no end time to the auctions, you bid and if they accept the offer then it ends.


----------



## RonanC (30 Nov 2009)

Be aware that some of the items in this "auction" are shop soiled or damaged.


----------

